# what is my transmission type or code ?



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

car - 2000 MK4 Jetta 2.0 AEG with 5 spd manual transmission
i need a transmission in the near future, so i would like to start shopping around. what is the transmission code or type that i should be looking for?? some people are selling trannys and they say the code is 020...... whats that ?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You have 02J, you will want one from another 2.0 as the 02j from 1.8T/TDI all fit but have different gear ratios and axle size.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

you have an 02a tranny. I think any 02a tranny will work. There's a code stamped on the tranny that will tell you what gear ratios you have. You can find most of those codes and ratios at techtonicstuning.com.
020 is for a mk1, 2, and 2.0L mk3's. The mk3 vr6 and TDI had 02a's. I'm not totally sure if they fit, but I think they do...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (notso2slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notso2slo* »_you have an 02a tranny. I think any 02a tranny will work. There's a code stamped on the tranny that will tell you what gear ratios you have. You can find most of those codes and ratios at techtonicstuning.com.
020 is for a mk1, 2, and 2.0L mk3's. The mk3 vr6 and TDI had 02a's. I'm not totally sure if they fit, but I think they do...

You missed the part where he said 2000 Jetta 2.0


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

if you need to find the trans code its kind of above the starter area theres a flat spot on the trans probably all gunked up.. that's were you will see you trans code.. not the 02J part, but what trans it is exactly...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ If you can provide me the month/year build date from your sticker I can give you the exact 02J 3 digit trans code sometime when I am at home tonight.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
You missed the part where he said 2000 Jetta 2.0









Sorry, thought the mk4 2.0's were 02a's, guess I shoulda let someone who knew better answer..
I thought it was 2.0's were 02a's, 1.8t's and vr6's were 02j's, and 6 speeds were 02m's.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (notso2slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notso2slo* »_
Sorry, thought the mk4 2.0's were 02a's, guess I shoulda let someone who knew better answer..
I thought it was 2.0's were 02a's, 1.8t's and vr6's were 02j's, and 6 speeds were 02m's.

All 4 cylinder 5 speed MK4s are 02J (2.0/1.8T/TDI), VR6 also uses 02J but bellhousing is a different size.
Now if OP gives me the build month/year I can give him, or anyone else for that matter the exact 02J code along with gear ratios.


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

i will get that to you later today then. whats the average price i should be paying for this transmission ??


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I am been finding complete MK4 2.0s with engine, transmission, wiring and ECU locally for 300$, if you can hunt around I'm sure you could score a used one for ~200 bucks.


----------

